# Teknatool Voyager DVR Drill Press



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.teknatool.com/?product=nova-voyager-dvr-drill-press

I first saw this drill three years ago in a Youtube video when it was just a prototype at a trade show. 



 They now are selling a production version, and I bought one for my shop. It arrived yesterday and I've only had a short while to play with it after getting it put together.

I have both a floor standing Delta and a bench mounted Wen drill press in my two shop spaces. Nothing I can remember that needed to have a hole drilled in it that I couldn't accomplish with one of those two presses. I bought it purely on faith that the features it has will eventually let me do better (best speed for the bit used, best control of) all the previous things I've done on a drill press, and let me do new things I've yet to imagine that could NOT be done safely or at all on every previous drill press. 

No belts, direct drive. Variable speed from 50rpm to 5000rpm. Load sensing. Digital automatic depth stop. Tapping. Etc.. 

Just wondering what the rest of think of this press? Got mine from acmetools.com with a $150-off coupon code. Still expensive. 

4D


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Technology is always cool. Not always necessary, but cool.

If I was at the drill press all day long, then it might make things easier. I don't drill enough holes to need this.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I teach furniture design to college students, and the drill presses we have in our college shop see much abuse, generally never have their belts changed over to change the speed for a cut, and don't well convey the value of using a correct bit speed for the size/type of bit used on different materials. We get by, and get things done, but this is one machine/area where the DVR's technical abilities would "teach" proper drill press practices. 

They need to add a quill guard to meet upcoming OSHA standards before we can put a new one in our shop. 

4D


----------

